# Need Home for Gorgeous Recovered PMV bird in New England area



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I am in need of a sanctuary situation for my recovered PMV bird Appaloosa Girl (see thread in general discussions section for more info). She is a beautiful black and white spotted petite girl, about 325g. She is eating well, has no residual problems from the virus and is not shedding the virus at this time. 

When I began rehabbing her, I was under the impression that these birds could be released if they recovered. Now that I know this not to be the case, I am looking for a nice place for her to live out her life. 

If anyone has a PMV+ bird that needs a mate and you have a large aviary outdoors please contact me. She is not the friendliest bird, but has let me pet her a few times recently so she would probably come around. I tried to keep her "feral" throughout her rehab in the event that I released her.

I will travel within a reasonable distance to find the perfect home for this girl.

Please email: [email protected] if you are interested in more information.

Thanks, Laura


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Laura,

I am 100% certain that PMV recoveries are safe with healthy pigeons. I have mixed both in my aviary and have never had any problems. However, as I have them in an outdoor aviary which is open to contamination I have started innoculating them annually as an additional precaution. 


I am also a bit dubious about the need to keep PMV recoveries confined for ever...Of my original 5 recoveries only one had what appeared to be a relapse and that was within 6 months...the other 4 made a full recovery and are confident and healthy pigeons. I have had them for three and a half years now. So I am thinking now that they would be safe as part of someone's free flying flock!

Cynthia


----------

